# weird dreams



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Anybody ever have a really stupid dream that completely freaked you out but sounds so crazy when you talk about it out loud. Okay, here's one of my best...

The other night, I dreamed I was living at home again. I walk in the house and my ex brother-in-law was cleaning out the fish tank. I walk into my bedroom to get some clothes, and I see the fish floating in midair. I asked him what the heck was going on, and he said that the fish was in a tank, but it was made of a special glass that you couldn't see and made the water look clear. I said ok. I open a drawer to find a shirt, and there is stuff all over my clothes. I got a little upset and thought that there was a rat in the house and it got into my drawers. About that time, I hear this sound to my right like paper rustling. I turn and look, and there is this weird lobster looking thing crawling across my floor. I ran into the kitchen screaming, "It's a lobstrosity!" I look into my bedroom, and the lobster is going toward the fish. I tell my brother in law it's going to get the fish, and he said, "No, he just can't tell the fish is in the tank. He can't get to the fish." About that time, I hear pecking, and the lobster looking thing is hitting the invisible glass with his claw. The tank breaks and the fish comes pouring out onto the floor. The lobster grabs it and starts crawl/running. I'm chasing him screaming, "Give me back my fish." He turns around, looks at me, and starts twirling the fish in the air over his head. He throws the fish, I hear it splatter, and I know the fish died....

Then, I woke up.

Man, this post was longer than I intended. Sorry. Any dream experts on here care to take a guess at the deep subconscious meaning behind that one??


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Its going to rain


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

It actually did rain today....

hmmmm.....

:rain:


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Hmmm. Do you have a lot of pets and worry about them?


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

Are you craving sea-food???? LMFAO :rofl:


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

The other day I drempt that I met up with some old friends from high school and they all wanted to buy this new street drug from me that I have never even heard of...HMMMMM.....:roll: 

Figure that one out!!!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Its gonna rain:thumbsup:


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

redog said:


> Its gonna rain:thumbsup:


Good deal, my lawn is still brown...LOL


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I think maybe you all took that new street drug of Erics those are some crazy dreams. 

My son drempt( I don't know Eric is that right) of the lottery and certain numbers I didn't take the chance I bought the ticket with those numbers. I would to call work and say sorry I won't be in EVER.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

When I woke up this morning, I realized I had been in the middle of a dream - I lived on a house in a moutain and we had a bad snowstorm and my neighbor's electricity went out so I said they could come over our house. Now what's that all about? lol!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Judy said:


> Hmmm. Do you have a lot of pets and worry about them?


Just the two dogs, but yeah, they're like our kids so I worry about them a lot. I don't even have a fish tank. I can't stand to take care of them.

And, I haven't been craving sea food. I'd actually like to have some Taco Bell, but I hate to drive there 'cause we live a pretty good ways from it and I always end up needing to go to the bathroom before we can make it home!!!

At least I'm not the only one dreaming crazy stuff.

You know what Redog, maybe we're going to have a drought???


----------



## Lisa3 (Aug 16, 2006)

smokey_joe said:


> Anybody ever have a really stupid dream that completely freaked you out but sounds so crazy when you talk about it out loud. Okay, here's one of my best...
> 
> The other night, I dreamed I was living at home again. I walk in the house and my ex brother-in-law was cleaning out the fish tank. I walk into my bedroom to get some clothes, and I see the fish floating in midair. I asked him what the heck was going on, and he said that the fish was in a tank, but it was made of a special glass that you couldn't see and made the water look clear. I said ok. I open a drawer to find a shirt, and there is stuff all over my clothes. I got a little upset and thought that there was a rat in the house and it got into my drawers. About that time, I hear this sound to my right like paper rustling. I turn and look, and there is this weird lobster looking thing crawling across my floor. I ran into the kitchen screaming, "It's a lobstrosity!" I look into my bedroom, and the lobster is going toward the fish. I tell my brother in law it's going to get the fish, and he said, "No, he just can't tell the fish is in the tank. He can't get to the fish." About that time, I hear pecking, and the lobster looking thing is hitting the invisible glass with his claw. The tank breaks and the fish comes pouring out onto the floor. The lobster grabs it and starts crawl/running. I'm chasing him screaming, "Give me back my fish." He turns around, looks at me, and starts twirling the fish in the air over his head. He throws the fish, I hear it splatter, and I know the fish died....
> 
> ...


Fish and water are both positive symbols..they should bring you wealth! Good luck


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Lisa3 said:


> Fish and water are both positive symbols..they should bring you wealth! Good luck


I hope you're right. I like that better than the rain!!!!!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> I think maybe you all took that new street drug of Erics those are some crazy dreams.
> 
> My son drempt( I don't know Eric is that right) of the lottery and certain numbers I didn't take the chance I bought the ticket with those numbers. I would to call work and say sorry I won't be in EVER.


That's the only past tense way of putting it, (That I could think of.)
Dreamed? -don't sound right
Had a dream? - too many words..

Not me, I would still go to work but I would come in late and then tell everyone F-YOU ALL AND HAVE A NICE F'ING DAY!!!!!!!!!! 
As a matter of fact I have a mega-millions ticket for Friday. Wish me luck!

Just used spell check, "Drempt" is not recognised..:flush:


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Lisa3 said:


> Fish and water are both positive symbols..they should bring you wealth! Good luck


What about me? What does snow on a mountain mean?


----------



## zamora209 (Dec 12, 2006)

It's funny i saw this post,Just yesterday I had a dream that I was up in the mountains hiking with my family,And that I fell for some reason,well as I was getting up a snake came out of a crevace and bit me right on my neck,I freaked out,but what was strange is that my family did'nt seem to care.I wasn't dying though,and then I woke up.



All I know is that a snake biting me can't be a good sign,anybody know what it means?


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

I've had the same dream for the past 2 weeks that my boyfriend dies it's doesn't always happen the same way but the end result of the dream is him dying WTF maybe it's because we just had a really good friend die but dang I wake up all sweaty and freaking out crazy............


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

sw_df27 said:


> I've had the same dream for the past 2 weeks that my boyfriend dies it's doesn't always happen the same way but the end result of the dream is him dying WTF maybe it's because we just had a really good friend die but dang I wake up all sweaty and freaking out crazy............


I've always heard death means birth...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Have any of you had dreams that actually came true. I have had two that did some that were close

I had a dream once that my BF (of the time) was in a car fire. I told my mom about it in the morning and called the BF told him to be really careful as I had a BAD dream about him. He called me that night and told that his engine had caught on fire on the way to the cities and he was so glad that he had bought two bottles of water.

The other dream was a co-work hit a tree on his snow machine that weekend he almost did hit the tree he swever in time and rolled it instead. Weird huh. I'm happy to report that i only have strange dreams about stuff I have seen on TV lately.

Judy maybe you are working too hard on BSL maybe that is the snowstorm. The mountain could be the obstacle that is in front of you right now with BSL. Maybe the neighbor is actually a foe of pitbull that you could sway to our side. Maybe I'm reading to much into a dream.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

MY MIKADO said:



> Have any of you had dreams that actually came true. I have had two that did some that were close
> 
> I had a dream once that my BF (of the time) was in a car fire. I told my mom about it in the morning and called the BF told him to be really careful as I had a BAD dream about him. He called me that night and told that his engine had caught on fire on the way to the cities and he was so glad that he had bought two bottles of water.
> 
> ...


WOW you're good!!!! Could be!

How did you feel after your BF called you and said he had the fire that you'd dreamt about? I would have freaked!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I was like "you are sure you are okay"That good. I tried to remain calm on the phone but after I went to my mom and told her and I cried. She said you have a gift use it wisely. I think she was tring to make me feel better but I really didn;t want to have dreams after that.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

MY MIKADO said:


> I was like "you are sure you are okay"That good. I tried to remain calm on the phone but after I went to my mom and told her and I cried. She said you have a gift use it wisely. I think she was tring to make me feel better but I really didn;t want to have dreams after that.


I don't blame you. I've kind of had deja vu feelings in dreams. And a lot of other weird things, but dang you're precise. I just always shrugged it off as coincidence.


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

Well i had a dream i was in the middle of a booty call with my ex and when i woke up i called my girl friend her name now im livin with butterscotch :hammer:


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I know this is weird and it might have been asked already, Has any one been visited in their dreams by someone who is dead? I want to hear before I tell you mine


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

as a child i use to fall out and talk to my grand father my mom told me so its not really weird andmy grandma will be awake and actually be visited by her father and sit there and talk to him your not wierd


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes my mom had come to in my dreams and when I wake I seam to thought of a whole new of dealing with problem. I think that their spirits guide us we just hace to listen. When my son was around 8 he told me that his great grandma would sit on his bed at night and tell him things when I asked him to describe her it was down to the t even this one dress my mom said she would wear. Andreas had never seen a picture of G- Grandma. She had passed away in 1970.


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

if i saw some of that shiit id shit on myself lol but yea as a child i guess i did but i guess i never could remember but i still think i would have shiit on my self if i did


----------



## sw_df27 (Feb 16, 2007)

Yes my stepdad and brother come visit me every holiday like on my b-day I had a dream "visit" from them and they gave me a card with naked men on it and it had a letter written in it but for the life of me I can't remember what the letter said......... oh well I love those dreams "visits"


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Yep........


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i just recently had a couple of friends pass... Both of them have visited me... The first one that passed visited me once... He was asleep on my couch for a while and i was thinking 'man is he ever going to get up?" and then eventually he did and i got him some water because it was like he had a night of too much partying...

my other friend 'visits' me frequently... Not in dreams though... I can reminice about him and no more do i start thinking about him than that song "scuicidal" comes on... it made me feel good at first (he did commit scuicide), but now it's starting to freak me out alittle... anyone else have that?


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

Lmfao You have ghost lmfao not dreams lmfao!! Who you gonna call GhostBusters lol


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

hahaha I hope not, but the older i get the more freaked out i get because there are waaay too many coincidences... It's happened to me all my life


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

That would freak me out. I lived in a haunted house when I was a kid. Way too much happened there for me to type right now. Plus, I'm home alone and don't wanna think about it too much!!!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

smokey_joe said:


> That would freak me out. I lived in a haunted house when I was a kid. Way too much happened there for me to type right now. Plus, I'm home alone and don't wanna think about it too much!!!


hahaha I know what you mean! I was home alone when I typed that lol... made me start thinkin lol


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I feel it is an honor to have these spirits visit me. I know that they loved me and are there for me. My son just started playing the guitar this was my brothers instrument of choice. Well two week ends ago we (my sister,son and myself were all in the kitchen playing a board game when we heard the guitar being played at first we thought it was the adio but it was not plugged in. We all heard the same music and then we could smell the cigerette smell. My brother was there. I'm sure he has a song for my son. It makes me happy that my brother would come to my son one he never knew and give him a song. It is special.

We have a ghost at work too a month ago two cowrkers and I were looking for a piece of furniture for a customer when the tiolet paper started being thrown all over I told him/her to knock it off it wasn't funny. It did and my coworkers just looked at me like I was nuts for talking to it.:hammer:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> I feel it is an honor to have these spirits visit me. I know that they loved me and are there for me. My son just started playing the guitar this was my brothers instrument of choice. Well two week ends ago we (my sister,son and myself were all in the kitchen playing a board game when we heard the guitar being played at first we thought it was the adio but it was not plugged in. We all heard the same music and then we could smell the cigerette smell. My brother was there. I'm sure he has a song for my son. It makes me happy that my brother would come to my son one he never knew and give him a song. It is special.
> 
> We have a ghost at work too a month ago two cowrkers and I were looking for a piece of furniture for a customer when the tiolet paper started being thrown all over I told him/her to knock it off it wasn't funny. It did and my coworkers just looked at me like I was nuts for talking to it.:hammer:


wow... did it stop after you yelled at it??? That is nifty about the guitar... I haven't had any of that happen to me... it's all mental for me i think.


----------



## TheBullBeastLover (Jul 18, 2007)

Ive always wanted to know wat a real eccounter with a ghost would be like but then again i dont want too


----------

